# 66 Rear shocks?



## Johnny389 (Apr 16, 2012)

My rear tires are hitting my wheel wells when i have passengers in my back seat. My first thought was to tell my friends to hit the gym, but its obvious i need new rear shocks. So the question is, what are some good reasonably priced shocks for a 66 Goat? Im hoping in the $100 per sock range.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

shocks will not help much, unless you install air shocks or coil-over shocks. The pirmary job of a shock absorber is to "absorb", not lift like a spring. You may want to look at a new set of rear springs (they do weaken with age) or a set of air bags made for coil springs. Nice thing about the air bags is you can easily add or reduce the amount of air/spring depending on your load. Some kits even include a remote controlled 12v air compressor to adjust springs while driving down the road.

I have used them in my pickups, and currently have a set in the wifes Trailblazer. Easy to install and work great! .......


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the air shocks installed on my '65, in the rear only, they are set to 12 psi, gives me the rake I want. I can adjust anytime, so no problem there either. Both shocks are connected to one main input that is postioned just behind the gas tank and infront of the rear bumper.

Easy to get to, can even adjust with a hand pump.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The "proper" way to fix your problem is to change the springs. Springs control the height/stiffness.....shocks dampen the springs so they don't keep pogo-ing up and down. Get heavier rate springs. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Eric. Replace the tired springs. Shocks aren't meant to alter ride height, generally speaking. Also, I don't recommend air shocks, but I'll put a plug in for Air Lift air bags. They'e cheap, durable, easy to install, and bulletproof. Plumbed individually, they will improve corniering and traction off the line, as well. They can be adjusted easily for any load condition. Decent springs, Air Lifts, and some good shocks and you'll be in business.


----------

